# Experience with the antistatic screen on a Mazzer Super Jolly, doserless



## dajw (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello,

I've just modified my Mazzer Super Jolly automatic with a doserless funnel. The process was quite easy to follow using the various guides that are scattered around the web. It ended up looking like this:


__
http://instagr.am/p/mqQmGLAuQX/

I have installed the 50Hz anti-static screen between the gasket and the funnel, and the grinds just back up behind the screen so much that they jam the motor! I wondered if anyone else has any experience with conversion to doserless, anti-static screens etc.


Without the screen, the coffee is usable but it does clump and suffers a little with static.

With the screen I cannot get grounds out of the chute at all.


Should the funnel be grounded? My doser had two pairs of wires going to the board: a light grey pair for the automatic cut off microswitch at the top of the doser, and a dark grey pair that disappeared inside the dosing lever mechanism. I have no idea what this pair was for. You can see them in these pics:


__
http://instagr.am/p/mqQM0EAuf1/
 and


__
http://instagr.am/p/k-W5ySgubw/

And hello - this is my first post here!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The Mazzer Mini E has a neoprene gasket around the anti static screen even though the funnel is screwed to the body.


----------



## dajw (Apr 14, 2014)

So after much experimentation and quite a lot of terrible shots, I'm there. The trick was to disassemble the upper part of the grinder and clean out thoroughly. I rebuilt it and dialled in the grind from a really coarse grind. I suppose that the slower rate at which the grinds exit the chamber now mean that the grind position is about an eighth of a turn 'faster' (I.e. 45 degrees coarser!) than it was without the screen.


----------

